# Matamoros Crossing - Mex HWY 180 - Safety Update



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has travelled down to Tampico/Veracruz from Brownsville. I've heard about a lot of problems with carjackings/robberies/etc on the highway an hour of two south of the border. But others tell me it seems to be better these days. 

Alternative route is Peidran Negras, but longer and more expensive (cuotas). Final destination is Tapachula, Chiapas (entry into Guatemala.

I'm driving a 1990s Toyota minivan (rusty, dented, but carrying my family, and most of what we own).

Thanks kindly.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I continue to see lots of reports of problems along that route. And consider that many incidents don't get reported by the victim or the media. That said, most incidents seem to be targeting big pickups and SUVs. I doubt they are interested in an old van but you never know if you'll be relieved of your cash at a narcobloque or worst case, abducted for a quick ransom. It's impossible to know with any certainty. Odds are you'll be fine. You'll be perfectly safe... until you're not.


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

ReefHound said:


> I continue to see lots of reports of problems along that route. And consider that many incidents don't get reported by the victim or the media. That said, most incidents seem to be targeting big pickups and SUVs. I doubt they are interested in an old van but you never know if you'll be relieved of your cash at a narcobloque or worst case, abducted for a quick ransom. It's impossible to know with any certainty. Odds are you'll be fine. You'll be perfectly safe... until you're not.


Thanks for the information. It sounds like the Piedras Negras crossing might be better ... then cuotas south through Saltillo and San Luis Potisi and on to DF.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We had friends that just crossed at Matamoros and drove 180 to 101 to Ciudad Victoria and then San Luis Potosi. They were driving minivan. No problems.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We also have very elderly friends who use that route without incident.
I note that Reefhound gives his opinions from afar, not from current experience in Mexico. It is understandable that the sensationalized media reports and other anti-Mexico propaganda might give and inaccurate impression to those in other countries.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Also note that Reefhound has been to Matamoros three times in the last six months and has driven the route in question. It is understandable that one living in Mexico, a country whose media has been so silenced by the cartels that the Nvo Laredo police chief and four bodyguards were killed last week and the local newspaper didn't even mention it, would not realize what all is happening and get an inaccurate impression.


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input. 

I think we've decided to take the 57 south ... just in case. I've driven across Mexico numerous times, including the Veracruz/Tampico/Matamoros route 6 months ago. 
I'm not much for sensationalized media reports, but the picture seems to be overwhelmingly one of potential problems. 

57 south is a route we haven't taken as a family - mountainous, good roads, etc. Should be fun! Only problem could be getting around D.F.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

xocomil said:


> 57 south is a route we haven't taken as a family - mountainous, good roads, etc. Should be fun! Only problem could be getting around D.F.


You don't have to deal with D.F. There is a new cuota called Arco Norte by some that loops well around the city. It starts on 57 near Jilotepec and ends near San Martin not far from Puebla. From 57 the signage calls it "Puebla cuota". There are no toll plazas except at the ends and exits. You get dispensed a card at entry and it gets scanned at exit to know how much you owe.

Even though I tell you this "from afar", note that I have actually driven on this cuota. There were no facilities on the toll road last year, just a desolate four lane divided highway, so gas up beforehand.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, Reefhound has been here recently and can give advice.  However, incidents happen everywhere, are not targeted at tourists and are very randomly scattered. On just can't plan ahead for them.


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> OK, Reefhound has been here recently and can give advice.  However, incidents happen everywhere, are not targeted at tourists and are very randomly scattered. On just can't plan ahead for them.


Fair enough. I lived in Guatemala for a year and a half and drove all around the country. Incidents there happen randomly as well (quite regularly in some locations) but if there was a surge of violence in one area I'll try my best to avoid it. If I wasn't driving with my four year old and baby it might be different ... but I am.

So just to confirm, although the chances of something happening are remote on the Matamoros road south, they're less likely on the 57. That's what I gather from threads I've been reading here and elsewhere over the past few days.

Cheers guys!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Xocimil, why do you prefer Piedras Negras over Nuevo Laredo or Coulmbia? I will be driving to San Antonio in a month and I'm trying to decide which route/crossing is the best option. 

According to Google maps it is 2 hours longer going through Piedras Negras as opposed to the Laredo options.


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

We are driving down from Wyoming so 2 hours more in Mexico, an hour less in the USA. The Nuevo Laredo route seems to go through Monterry which is what I am trying to avoid plus smaller crossing should be less hassle (hopefully).


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah, OK, I didn't realize you were coming from Wyoming. That makes sense for you. It adds 2 hours to our trip to San Antonio but for you it shakes out differently. Suerte.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

ReefHound is a "world renowned" fear monger. You can pay as much attention to him or her as you wish. I have people coming in nearly weekly using that route. I personally walk around and check for bullet holes, blood stains, headless bodies.. None reported, none found. PM me if you want the latest up date from travelers.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As you probably can imagine, I have a 'special button' which will take care of any more 'fear mongering'. It sure isn't helpful to anyone.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> ReefHound is a "world renowned" fear monger. You can pay as much attention to him or her as you wish. I have people coming in nearly weekly using that route. I personally walk around and check for bullet holes, blood stains, headless bodies.. None reported, none found. PM me if you want the latest up date from travelers.


Sorry. That certainly isn't my intent. Can you find one post by me warning of possible violence that doesn't also include that the chances are you'll never see any of it? I'm glad some of you know people who drive that route without problems. But your anecdotal examples don't negate the incidents that do in fact happen and prove that it is safe. On any given Saturday night, thousands of people drive home from the bars staggering drunk, and make it home just fine. Does that mean driving drunk is safe? 

I'd rather let people know what has been happening to an unlucky small minority and everything turn out to be fine, than to tell someone all is fine and then hear they drew the black bean. Maybe some would feel no guilt in that.

Rather than call me names and engage in personal attacks, why not simply demonstrate that I am wrong? If you can...


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Xocimil, why do you prefer Piedras Negras over Nuevo Laredo or Coulmbia? I will be driving to San Antonio in a month and I'm trying to decide which route/crossing is the best option.
> 
> According to Google maps it is 2 hours longer going through Piedras Negras as opposed to the Laredo options.


I've driven both and the PN route on 57 through Monclova was 90 minutes longer. FWIW, I've heard far less reports (though some) of incidents on the PN route. The crossing is less busy and you actually take care of your immigration papers and car permit about 25km south near Allende, directly on 57. You'll also save $20 or so in tolls.


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

ReefHound said:


> I've driven both and the PN route on 57 through Monclova was 90 minutes longer. FWIW, I've heard far less reports (though some) of incidents on the PN route. The crossing is less busy and you actually take care of your immigration papers and car permit about 25km south near Allende, directly on 57. You'll also save $20 or so in tolls.


I have to agree with Reefhound on this one. I've driven all around Mexico starting in '95 (when I was 21). There have always been "incidents" and people always have shared them with me. But by all accounts things around Matamoros have changed over the past several months ... enough to freak me out. 

And please bear in mind I've lived in Guatemala for 4 years (and Guatemala had the same number of murders as Mexico, but with about 1/9th the population). And yeah I've done all the stupid things in Guate like drive at night. 

But when Mexicans start to stop driving the route, I get a bit nervous! Maybe it's age (more probably travelling with young children ... and everything we own). 

And maybe I'm also a bit bored with the coastal route. Too many topes and potholes. And crooked cops in Tampico (who have shaked me down the past two times through their glorious city). 

Guess I've made my mind up!


----------



## xocomil (Feb 6, 2011)

xocomil said:


> I have to agree with Reefhound on this one. I've driven all around Mexico starting in '95 (when I was 21). There have always been "incidents" and people always have shared them with me. But by all accounts things around Matamoros have changed over the past several months ... enough to freak me out.
> 
> And please bear in mind I've lived in Guatemala for 4 years (and Guatemala had the same number of murders as Mexico, but with about 1/9th the population). And yeah I've done all the stupid things in Guate like drive at night.
> 
> ...


 No problems south of Piedras Negras. Everyone just said to drive during the day. Drove the Arco Norte around Mexico City at night ... a bit nuts but only because the wealthy Mexicans like to drive with their high beams on ... and drive like the Qataris where I used to live.

Now back in Guatemala. Average road speed 50 kmph (30mph for you americans). Beautiful landscape, gorgeous smiles, 3rd world poverty. I remember why I love it so much (it ain't the povery).

Be well all!!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad that you made it! The Norte is a wonderful addition but not sure I want to drive at night. I probably would have stopped in Queretaro or San Juan del Rio.
We have been a big fan of the San Luis Potosi, Ciudad Victoria toward Matamoros and then through Valle Hermoso to Los Indios and Harlingen but "activity" a little troubling.
Our next trip north is April/May and may do cuotas to Laredo if things still unsettled even though costs us 3-4 hours.


----------

